# Custom ECaller



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

After seeing another members efforts to construct his own electronic caller I decided to give it a shot. This homemade caller isn't nearly as loud as I thought it would be. So my question to anyone that has made these before how did you get them louder without the hum in the background? I can already see many of you guys typing just get a fox pro...my response to you is I'm a high school student with limited funds so 50 dollars spent compared to 150+ dollars spent is better for me.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

which amplifier did you use?


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Radio Shack Mini Amplifier. The one everyone else is using.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Is that tupperware?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Yes, the plan was it woul help keep the amplifier dry. Here's the finished product.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont turn the mini amp all the way up find out where it sounds good and take a black marker and make a line on the knob for futher reference.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I found the sweet spot between the amp and my phone volume level like you said PW. It just doesn't seem as loud as other peoples I've seen. I know it won't be as good as a foxpro, but I was hoping for a little louder than this.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

make sure all the connections are good and if possible try a different speaker and remember you dont always need loud sounds.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Would the connecting wire between the amp and speaker limit the volume the speaker is able to produce?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If it is a loose connection it can


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

try the caller with and without the mini amp and see what the diff is.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I took a spare set of headphones and cut them off so I would still have the plug end. I then stripped them and wrapped them around the speaker wires. Then wrapped with electrical tape. Is that considered a loose connection. I know how to solder, we just didn't have a soldering iron and the solder.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No, a loose connection would be at the plug when you connect it to the amp, wiggle the plug while it is playing and check all connections


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Everything is tight. I am uploading a sound video to YouTube now. Maybe that would help others help me. Thanks for your help already PW!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No problem, hope you get it like you want .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The left over KD in the tupperware might be giving you problems!! Just pulling your chain. Never made one but nice to see you taking on the challenge.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Lol thanks hassell


----------



## bignasty (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

when it comes to audio wire connections, soldering is by far the best. the comment above about the balance of the Radio Shack amp and the sound source is going to dictate the output sound volume.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I nearly doubled the sound output of my Spitfire by adding a TOA speaker I bought at a sale, I just added a 1/8 connector. I have since sold the Spitfire and now run a FuryII


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Never built a caller but it sounds like you are getting good advice. Great job on your project so far!


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

PW has kind of led you through the points of failure, but I'll mention a few things. (Including one time I did notice some hum; see last sentence in the post.)

Have you tried powering up the device with only the power and speaker connected to the amp? That is, no input connected. Is there a hum?


If there is a hum, are you sure the polarity on your power input is correct? Are you sure the polarity on the speaker connections are correct? If you move the assembly to different locations, does the hum change?
You might also try a different power source. My project uses a small sealed 12VDC lead acid battery. I don't know why the source would make any difference, but it might be worth a try. Connect it to your car battery and see what happens. (With the alkaline batteries you are going to get 12VDC and less, while the float voltage on a sealed battery will be about 14 volts. It may make a difference, although mine still worked when the voltage dropped below 12 volts.)
Have you tried grounding your amp'? Connect a small piece of wire between an unpainted surface on your amp' (even the unused negative speaker post) to a ground (copper water pipe, ground post by your A/C, metal outside jacket on your cable TV cable, etc.).

If there is no hum, then the issue is (obviously) with your input.

On my little project, I didn't use a Radio Shack amplifier, but it is still an inexpensive T-Class amp'. With power and speaker connected, it is dead silent when the volume is cranked up all the way. I did solder the ends of the wires and all connections, but I don't see that really indroducing hum. I only used cheap speaker wire, nothing shielded except for the input cord. The input cord is an inexpensive 4' cord with a 3.5mm male plug on each end. I use a little Sansa MP3 player to produce the sound and control the volume (as I leave the amp' up at full volume). There is zero hum or hiss at any volume level.

HOWEVER, there is one case where I did notice a small amount of hum. That was when I had my phone (a Droid Razr) connected to play the sounds.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I will play around with it more when I get home. Did you say you didn't use the negative polarity wire on the speaker? Because the cord I have split into 2 parts. With multiple wires and a red and black wire to designate polarity.


----------



## Eagle_view (Feb 24, 2010)

Radio Shack sells solder tabs that you can wrap your connections with then melt with a lighter. I've used those for some surprising good fixes. Often a speaker is set up for a higher amperage than what you are generating. Make sure your speaker is in the correct rage that your amp is sending out.

Good luck and keep trying.

Lowell


----------

